# Do Dah Day!



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Where I live they have a little music festival called Do Dah Day and the procedes all go to the Humane Society and other local shelters and things. It's a great fundraiser. They also had a parade with lots of cute doggies all dressed up! Everyone is encouraged to bring their dogs, so we took Chloe to help with her socialization. Since she's 12 weeks and has only gotten some of her shots I carried her in my bag and she got to poke out and see everything. They had a lot of booths set up with goody bags, so Chloe got some toys and I go a lot of coupons! 

She was so good and I was really proud of how well she did. She didn't even shake or act nervous at all! She was very popular and lots of people wanted to come up and see her. I didn't get to take too many pictures, but I got a couple before and after.



This is the bag I took her in.












All ready to go!












All the toys she got!


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

That sounds like fun. She is so darn cute!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds fun! Love the bag she looks to cute in it.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

okchic said:


> That sounds like fun. She is so darn cute!


Thanks! We all had a blast!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Jennmay said:


> Sounds fun! Love the bag she looks to cute in it.


Thank you! She really liked the bag. I took her out some, but I think she felt more safe in the bag.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

yay free toys!!! Bet she was happy.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How fun and so good for her to be around all the activity!

She is precious and the bag is so pretty, too!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

teetee said:


> yay free toys!!! Bet she was happy.


She was so excited! I don't know how she found the energy to play with them when we got home! She played for about 15 minutes, then she took a long nap!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

teetee said:


> yay free toys!!! Bet she was happy.





jesuschick said:


> How fun and so good for her to be around all the activity!
> 
> She is precious and the bag is so pretty, too!




I know! She did so good too. It really makes me have hope that she'll do well around people when she's older. Once she's fully vaccinated we'll have to get her around dogs more too.

It's actually a Vera Bradley bag in Barcelona. It's a retired pattern so it can probably only be found on eBay or something.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww. love the pics of Chloe in her bag, so cute


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> aww. love the pics of Chloe in her bag, so cute


Thanks Elaina! I want to get her a bag that's actually meant for a dog, but she seems to like this one pretty good. I just hold it by one of the straps and she can see really well out of it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ljwilson said:


> Thanks Elaina! I want to get her a bag that's actually meant for a dog, but she seems to like this one pretty good. I just hold it by one of the straps and she can see really well out of it.


i saw that you said it was a Vera Bradley bag. i love Vera. did you know she used to make bags for dogs? i have one that i've never used and i've been thinking about selling. its so pretty , a pink and green floral print. 
its good that its made for a dog cause it has the right ventilation. you can zip em up and they are secure in there bag


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chloe looks like she had fun. The toys are almost as big as her!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

elaina said:


> i saw that you said it was a Vera Bradley bag. i love Vera. did you know she used to make bags for dogs? i have one that i've never used and i've been thinking about selling. its so pretty , a pink and green floral print.
> its good that its made for a dog cause it has the right ventilation. you can zip em up and they are secure in there bag


I didn't know that! I love Vera stuff! Let me know if you decide to sell it! I might be interested depending on the pattern and stuff!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Chloe looks like she had fun. The toys are almost as big as her!!


I know! It's so funny because I bought her several small toys and she seems to like the big ones better!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is an absolute little doll!!! I know ya'll had so much fun!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

What a sweet heart she is I bet she was a big hit with everybody. I'm glad she and you had a good time. I love the bag and she looks very happy with her new toys. I wish they had something like that for the animals in our town it sounds like so much fun.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Lovely chocolate colour so cute too


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww thats so cute and cool! wish we had something like that here! wait i have an idea! anyone who lives in south west England or near by pm me! i have a AMAZING idea! XD x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's such a great idea. I wish they had events like that here! She's a cutie.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I was surprised that it was as big as it was. Keep an eye out in the newspaper and stuff, you would be surprised what all you might have in your towns!


----------

